# Throttlestop forcing CPU to run at 1.2ghz



## Lume (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi,

So I started using Throttlestop about a month earlier to try and undervolt my cpu but since my laptop is a 10th gen laptop (Acer 515-55g) this was not possible.
Since then the only thing I've done on Throttlestop is set 2 profiles: 1 for High Performance where my speedstep is set to 32 and another for Power Saver where turbo is disabled. 
These are the only 2 profiles I use.

Yesterday suddenly after a restart, on launch of Throttlestop, my cpu is immediately limited to ~1.2ghz and can't go higher even after closing throttlestop. I would have to restart my pc to be able to get my max clock speed again.

Really want to use Throttlestop as it helps me with my profiles so any help is appreciated.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 28, 2020)

I cannot help you if you do not post some pictures of how you have ThrottleStop setup. Include the main window, the FIVR window, the TPL window and the Limit Reasons window when your CPU is stuck at 1.2 GHz. Most 10th Gen laptops do not even use SpeedStep anymore. It was replaced years ago by Speed Shift Technology. 

Start a new thread in the ThrottleStop forum so if anyone else has this problem, they will be able to find out how to fix it. Include @unclewebb in your post and I will be happy to help you.









						ThrottleStop
					

Optimize and tweak your Intel processor




					www.techpowerup.com
				




You can grab the latest version of ThrottleStop from here.








						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2020)

moved


----------

